
Soon You'll Hate Slack as Much as You Hate E-mail Business - pbhowmic
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-27/soon-you-ll-hate-group-chat-as-much-as-you-hate-e-mail
======
tmail21
The key is to realize that Slack et al are really good for synchronous
communication (users need to be present simultaneously to really be
effective). EMail was designed for asynchronous (reply later) communication.
The expectation that everything can be done synchronously is unrealistic. The
reasons for this are users spread across multiple timezones, unavailability of
a party, the need for some thought and consideration etc. Unfortunately,
email, as we all know has a lot of flaws.

An ideal comprehensive communication infrastructure would be one that
encompasses both synchronous (Slack, Hipchat etc.) and asynchronous modes but
in such a way that one doesn't create two disjoint islands as is the case now
between chat and email.

TMail21 ([https://tmail21.com](https://tmail21.com)) is an asynchronous
communications platform that is designed (amongst other things) to integrate
with chat apps so the appropriate communication mode can be used at the
appropriate time.

At the end of the day there is no silver bullet to the team communication and
collaboration challenge. There are so many permutations and combinations of
use cases. It's a matter of picking the right tool for the right job.

